# Welches Bike für Odenwald und Bergstraße?



## geefactor (13. Oktober 2011)

Grüetzi mitenand,

ist ein Canyon Nerve AM mit 150/140mm Federweg für die o.g. Gegend zu viel?

Möchte Trails, Abfahrten, Touren, Treppen fahren und dabei auch paar Sprünge einbauen.

Ich bin vor kurzem hierher gezogen und kenne mich deshalb in der Gegend Bergstraße und Odenwald nicht so gut aus.

In welche Schwierigkeitskategorie können die Trails eingeordnet werden?


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2011)

Hier findest du alles, von flowigem Waldtrail, über angelegte Strecken mit Sprüngen, bis hin zu kniffligen Technikpassagen und Steilabfahrten. 
Besonders an der Bergstraße gibt es von den beiden letztgenannten etwas mehr, man muss sie nur suchen/finden oder zeigen lassen. Tiefer "hinten" im Odenwald dünnen sich vor allem die technisch anspruchsvollen Trails schnell aus. 

Im Wesentlichen bist du also für die hiesige Gegend eigentlich mit jedem Rad gut beraten, es kommt mehr darauf an, was du wie fahren willst, und wie deine Vorlieben biketechnisch aussehen 
Zu viel oder zu wenig ist also eher Ansichtssache. 
Mit dem Nerve hast du dir aber meiner Meinung nach einen schönen Allrounder ausgesucht, mit dem schon einiges gehen sollte. 

Ich bin hier auch meistens mit einem 140/170mm Bike unterwegs, und fahre damit von Flowtrails bis hin zu Technik-Touren alles. 

Wenn du ein paar nette Trails kennenlernen willst, schau doch mal in den Link in meiner Signatur. Einfach mal mitfahren 

PS: am Dialekt muss aber noch gearbeitet werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geefactor (13. Oktober 2011)

> PS: am Dialekt muss aber noch gearbeitet werden



Doankschee fär die ausführlich Beschreibung! Kenne die Bergstraße unn de Ourrewoald blous vunn moin Rennradtoure. Woas im Wald abgäjd K.A. 


So besser? )


----------



## rayc (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja 

Falls du lieber alleine fährst, folge den markierten Wanderwegen.
Das ist schon mal ein guter Einstieg, auch wen du dann an vielen schönen Sachen vorbei fährst.
Die Karten des Odenwaldclubs sind recht gut, das hilft auf jeden Fall beim Kennenlernen des Odenwalds.

Wo kommst du eigentlich er (sprich wo bist du vorher gefahren)?
Und in welcher Ecke des Odenwald sitzt du?

ray


----------



## DerandereJan (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo auch von mir!

Die Bergstrasse bietet sicher einige schöne Sachen! Wenn dir das NICHT reichen sollte.... fährste mit dem Zug in 50 Minuten nach Neustadt und hast den kompletten Pfälzer Wald vor der Nase...spätestens da kannste deinem Hirsch die Sporen geben 

Viel Spaß und vielleicht sieht man sich mal!

Jan


----------



## geefactor (13. Oktober 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Falls du lieber alleine fährst, folge den markierten Wanderwegen.
> Das ist schon mal ein guter Einstieg, auch wen du dann an vielen schönen Sachen vorbei fährst.
> ...



Sry, hatte mich unglücklich ausgedrückt. Komme nicht aus dem Odenwald, sondern von Bickenbach an der Bergstraße.

Habe mir erst jetzt das Canyon nerve AM 8.0 X 2012 bestellt und bekomme das Bike im Winter 2011.

Vorher war ich nur mit meinem Rennrad auf asphaltierten Straßen unterwegs . Einen Trail habe ich mich mit meinem Rennrad noch nicht getraut. Aber wenn ich mit dem RR die Abfahrt Höhe Steigerts in Richtung Seeheim-Jugenheim runter fahre, dann kommt es mir vor als ob ich auf einem Trail unterwegs bin... die Straße ist mit vielen Schlaglöchern versehen. Da wünscht man sich ein Rennrad mit Federgabel!

Ansonsten habe ich noch ein kleines Klapprad aus den 70 Jahren und ein kaputtes Hardtail.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (13. Oktober 2011)

Dann sag Bescheid wenn Du Dein Rad hast, ich wohn in Zwingenberg. Dann fahren wir mal ne Tour und ich zeig Dir ein paar schöne Trails.


----------



## geefactor (13. Oktober 2011)

Vlatho_Lenz schrieb:


> Dann sag Bescheid wenn Du Dein Rad hast, ich wohn in Zwingenberg. Dann fahren wir mal ne Tour und ich zeig Dir ein paar schöne Trails.



Jo geht klar.  Wenn du mir versprichst, das ich nach der Tour nicht im Krankenhaus lande mit einem Schlüsselbein-, Beckenknochen- und Beinbruch.


----------



## HaakeBekk (13. Oktober 2011)

Meine Frau und ich fahren auch die AM als 7er Version. Wunderbare Bikes für die Bergstraße.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (13. Oktober 2011)

geefactor schrieb:


> Jo geht klar.  Wenn du mir versprichst, das ich nach der Tour nicht im Krankenhaus lande mit einem Schlüsselbein-, Beckenknochen- und Beinbruch.



Versprochen wird hier gar nix! Selbstverständlich werde ich mich aber bemühen den Schwierigkeitsgrad an Deine Bedürfnisse anzupassen.


----------



## Micro767 (13. Oktober 2011)

geefactor schrieb:


> Jo geht klar.  Wenn du mir versprichst, das ich nach der Tour nicht im Krankenhaus lande mit einem Schlüsselbein-, Beckenknochen- und Beinbruch.



Das ! Kann Dir leider keiner Versprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## röma (13. Oktober 2011)

geefactor schrieb:


> Sry, hatte mich unglücklich ausgedrückt. Komme nicht aus dem Odenwald, sondern von Bickenbach an der Bergstraße.
> 
> Habe mir erst jetzt das Canyon nerve AM 8.0 X 2012 bestellt und bekomme das Bike im Winter 2011.
> 
> ...



also bickenbach ist doch schon mal super. da wirst du einen riesen spass haben dir den wald zu erkunden.

nimm dir als erstes mal den melibokus vor. da gibt es reichlich hoch und runter varianten und erweiterungen.

ich fahr jetzt seit ca. 15 jahren von jugenheim aus touren (gerne mit technischen passagen) und bin es noch nicht leid.

das rad das du ausgesucht hast hat reichlich reserven, das wird dich so schnell nicht einschränken.

viel spass,

marc


----------



## Gaunt (14. Oktober 2011)

Ähm, falls ihr bei der Tour auchmal ~20km weiter östlich (Neunkirchner Höhe) vorbei kommt sagt Bescheid;-)
Ich hab zwar nur nen XC, aber mäßige Trails komme ich damit locker runter.


----------

